# Some Berried Pictures



## jiang604

*BKK*


























































*CRS crown*

































*Panda*


----------



## tang daddy

WOW nice pics !!

now I have to come over and see in person...


----------



## CRS Fan

Beautiful shrimp as usual, Frank ! You lucky bugger.


----------



## jiang604

*Painted Fire Red*


----------



## trevorhoang

wow those are beautiful. i only got cherries. hopefully i can get crystals one day


----------



## mysticalnet

Very nice shrimps, especially the king kong and panda, cool net too! Don't like the name painted red, I am going to name it something else lol...


----------



## jiang604

mysticalnet said:


> Very nice shrimps, especially the king kong and panda, cool net too! Don't like the name painted red, I am going to name it something else lol...


If you want. But this isn't a name I created but a name that's recognized by everyone for its grade of cherry.


----------



## clintgv

Very nice looking shrimps. BKK and the Panda looks awesome!!!


----------



## Shrimpgirl

Beautiful shrimp!


----------



## mysticalnet

Doesn't matter  I'm still going to name it something else hahaha.... 



jiang604 said:


> If you want. But this isn't a name I created but a name that's recognized by everyone for its grade of cherry.


----------



## seanyuki

Wow Frank great looking shrimps......you're BC Shrimp King.


----------



## djamm

Those are hot shrimps....tell us how you get such awesome looking shrimp!!!

Cheers


----------



## bigfry

Very nice shrimps.

Will they cross breed if put together?


----------



## mysticalnet

djamm said:


> Those are hot shrimps....tell us how you get such awesome looking shrimp!!!
> 
> Cheers


Go to Asia and bring them back personally


----------



## jiang604

bigfry said:


> Very nice shrimps.
> 
> Will they cross breed if put together?


crystals will cross breed with BKK and pandas. However, PFR won't.


----------



## jiang604

Some more images of SSS crown and flowers










































Here are 3 berried hiding in breeding tube and some in the background:


----------



## jiang604

seanyuki said:


> Wow Frank great looking shrimps......you're BC Shrimp King.


thanks Francis!


----------



## shaobo

Beautiful~~  ~~~


----------



## mysticalnet

What are those breeding tubes made of? And how is it helpful in breeding?


----------



## jiang604

shaobo said:


> Beautiful~~  ~~~


=) you should come by when we both got some free time lol. I needa talk to you anyways =P


----------



## jiang604

mysticalnet said:


> What are those breeding tubes made of? And how is it helpful in breeding?


ceramic. There are many methods to breeding shrimp and the method i use is most advantageous when using the breeding tubes. Once female molts they will go in there for shelter and males would go right in there to do their thing. There are other reasons as well which I don't want to explain here =)


----------



## msnikkistar

*Thanks Frank*

Just wanted to say, thanks Frank for the beautiful shrimp


----------



## jiang604

msnikkistar said:


> Just wanted to say, thanks Frank for the beautiful shrimp


lol she wanna give u some babies already! =D world North America domination with crowns and flowers lol


----------



## mysticalnet

msnikkistar said:


> Just wanted to say, thanks Frank for the beautiful shrimp


Hey you're on plantedtank forum too, are u in the states or Canada? And also where did u get that watermark?


----------



## jiang604

mysticalnet said:


> Hey you're on plantedtank forum too, are u in the states or Canada? And also where did u get that watermark?


Nikki is from states and she made that watermark same with mine


----------



## msnikkistar

As Frank said and my information here, I am from the states. California to be exact. I created both watermarks for both of us. Frank with his name, and mine with my name.


Frank was nice enough to give me a little "birthday" present


----------



## mysticalnet

jiang604 said:


> Nikki is from states and she made that watermark same with mine


So cool! Where did u guys get it? I want one too! Oh and do u sell breeder tubes?


----------



## mysticalnet

msnikkistar said:


> As Frank said and my information here, I am from the states. California to be exact. I created both watermarks for both of us. Frank with his name, and mine with my name.
> 
> Frank was nice enough to give me a little "birthday" present


Ah ok... I am using iPhone now so it doesn't show your location like on the computer 

Are u his source of blue tigers lol, don't need to answer this question


----------



## jiang604

mysticalnet said:


> Ah ok... I am using iPhone now so it doesn't show your location like on the computer
> 
> Are u his source of blue tigers lol, don't need to answer this question


why would my blue tigers be from the states? My original stock long ways back is from Japan.


----------



## mysticalnet

jiang604 said:


> why would my blue tigers be from the states? My original stock long ways back is from Japan.


Don't know, blue tigers from states are awesome too


----------



## msnikkistar

Uhh....

Frank is my source for shrimp


----------



## lamyfung

Nice shrimps.. each egg is probably worth more than gold in weight


----------



## VinnyD

wow..amazing photos and shrimps....envious..haha


----------



## fraggalrock

Very nice shrimp! Major wow factor!


----------



## gwcana

very cool. So detailed


----------



## blackbean

Awesome!! BKK is very goooood!!


----------



## jiang604

Thankyou all for all the comments


----------



## jiang604




----------



## jiang604




----------



## kookus

Just incredible...


----------



## mysticalnet

nice shrimps!


----------



## VinnyD

Frank..maybe u could have a side job selling photos of your shrimps...they look so cool.


----------



## jiang604

VinnyD said:


> Frank..maybe u could have a side job selling photos of your shrimps...they look so cool.


lol thankyou, I assure you i am just an amateur. And the camera I am using is just a point and shoot Panasonic DMC-FX01 fairly old. with an exposure level of -1


----------



## pisces

very beautiful shrimp, black colur look very cool!!


----------



## jiang604

pisces said:


> very beautiful shrimp, black colur look very cool!!


looks better in person. Camera cant capture the shiny lustre of the black.


----------



## RoryM

That last panda is one fat mama.


----------



## MananaP

RoryM said:


> That last panda is one fat mama.


I see you are also here, nice hehehe.


----------



## jiang604




----------



## lamyfung

wow what is that


----------



## Tn23

Its called Panda and Black King Kong Shimps. They are berried.


----------



## lamyfung

but... it's yellow and blue !


----------



## MananaP

Tn23 said:


> Its called Panda and Black King Kong Shimps. They are berried.


Love these females.


----------



## msnikkistar

Thanks Frank 

Less then two weeks of having my bday present, and she is giving me babies


----------



## tang daddy

msnikkistar said:


> Thanks Frank
> 
> Less then two weeks of having my bday present, and she is giving me babies


Nikki your lucky, my b-day is Thursday I wonder what frank is gonna give me!!!


----------



## Tn23

^Chris don't worry! Franks for a big surprise in stock for you buddy


----------



## tang daddy

Ah hahahah 

(rubbing hands together so fast I almost started a fire...)


----------



## msnikkistar

Tn23 said:


> ^Chris don't worry! Franks for a big surprise in stock for you buddy


I was drinking tea when I read this, and now I have sweet tea in my nose.


----------



## jiang604

Not a berried shrimp obviously... but someone was saying a PFR male was not possible:


----------



## jiang604

The army....


----------



## tang daddy

looks nice frank... what are those other voilet colour shrimp?


----------



## jiang604

tang daddy said:


> looks nice frank... what are those other voilet colour shrimp?


clear snowballs with PFR behind it making it look pink. The back is a yellow styrofoam background to keep tank uniformly warm.


----------



## jobber

some gorgeous shrimps! it's like going through a national geographic photo album.


----------

